# Chroot ssh

## flipper203

Hello, 

I am trying to setup a jail environement for ssh, using the following project : http://www.jmcresearch.com/projects/jail/ but I can't make it work. Do you have any clues to help me set up a chrooted environement for ssh?

Thanks guys.

Flipper

----------

